# This years display



## u46221 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was cut off after last years expense, so I lost my get up an go for this year. Then the kids hounded me so threw this together.

2 home made chillers, 3 pallets, some eyeballs tomb stones, and 2 black lights.

filmed this before dark but the effects where impressive (when the wind died down)


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

The fog is very impressive


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All that fog and your kids popping up out of it will entirely create a creepy atmosphere.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

the fog just engulfed the whole yard very sweet love the mass fog


----------



## u46221 (Aug 30, 2010)

The wind played nice  My son scared 2 moms so bad they dropped the shots I was handing out to the parents......


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Now that is some major fog......


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! I need to get my fog on some type of motion sensor/control. Right now, it's on a basic timer. But seems like ever time someone comes to the door, it's offline for re-heating. I think once out of 15 times it was actually squirting at the perfect time and the folks were amazed at how things looked!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa! With fog like that, I hope you gave the local fire department a heads up!! ;-) Great work for short notice!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

It almost looks like the fog is rising up from beneath the lawn, the way it's clinging like that. Excellent job! I'd love to hear how the motion sensor for the fog works out, if you get that running. That would be a nice alternative to a timer (or pressing a button every five minutes, which is what I did this year - lame).


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is some killer fog.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

How much fog juice did you go through to keep up that quantity?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice fog


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome fog!!!


----------

